# Name this "former Falcon".............



## HT2 (Feb 16, 2005)

This should be easy............


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

Ht2 you've got a solid gold hit on your hands with the Braves thread, but this is going to be harder...THE FALCONS HAD HELMENTS ON!  
THE PIC IS BUDDY CURRY

WHO'S THIS


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*No. G.......*

Gimme a hint..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

bartkowski era


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*O.k......*

I know I'm gettin' picky......

But what position?????

I have an idea.....


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

I can't tell you what ***. it'd give it away. Read about Adam & Eve's family in the Bible. You may think I'm crazy but your answer is there!


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 17, 2005)

lynn cain


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes it wasn't Abel it was Cain. Post one!


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Louie got it..........*



			
				ramblinrack said:
			
		

> lynn cain



Dang!!!!!!!!!!  I should have known that one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

Told ya it's the helmets


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*I'm sure ya'll know this one......*

It's easy..........


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Yeah, but...........*



			
				No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Told ya it's the helmets


I still knew what Lynn Cain looked like.......

Where did Lynn Cain go to college??????


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 17, 2005)

s cal


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 17, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> It's easy..........



jr miller?


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Louie........*

You are on a "ROLL" Brother!!!!!!!!!!!!

Exactly right!!!!!!!!


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Another one.......*

You'll get this one too.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

Grey hair ?  _Greg Brezina_ He used to come to our high school w/FCA


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*No. G........*

         

YOU DA MAN!!!!!!!!!

I always liked Brezina and Curry playin' linebackers!!!!!!!!

They was pretty dang tough....


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*This is a "GIMME"!!!!!!!!!!*

Just had to give him his just do......

Greatest Falcon in History.....IMO.....

He should be in the "HALL" but he never will be.....


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

Nobis  I agree on the greatest Falcon of all time
Here is another pretty good'un


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*No. G.........*

OH I KNOW THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

DAVE HAMPTON!!!!!!!!!!!!

He was a heckuva running back!!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

Hampton was the first Falcon to  gain 1,000 yds. tickled me to death.
Who's this?


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*No. G.......*

General "BOB BERRY"!!!!!!!!!!!

     

I think........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

Close not Berry


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

Bob Lee?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

you got it dutchman you post one


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

Here you go, this oughta be pretty easy.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

john zook


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> john zook



Right again, your turn.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

who's this?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

Alfred Jenkins


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

yep you post one


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

Another easy one...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

claude humphery


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

You bet. Looks like it's down to me and you in this thing right now. Your turn.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

I guess it's a bowl of poke salit vs something from the d. oven .
Who's this?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> I guess it's a bowl of poke salit vs something from the d. oven .
> Who's this?



Harmon Wages?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

If'in you want that poke y'all have to do better than wages


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

You got me. Where's ramblinrack when you need him?


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 17, 2005)

dutchman said:
			
		

> You got me. Where's ramblinrack when you need him?



here i is...looks like a dl...jeff merrow maybe?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

wrong rack


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*No. G.........*

Hint please..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

Offensive line 8-time Pro Bowler: 1969, 1971, 1972, 1973, 1974, 1975, 1976, 1977


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 18, 2005)

van note?


----------



## HT2 (Feb 18, 2005)

*No. G..........*

I GOTTA KNOW BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well??????????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 18, 2005)

Ever hear of George Kunz?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Ever hear of George Kunz?



Yeah, and I was gonna see if I could find a pic of him to post later. Still your turn NGMM.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 18, 2005)

Been gone all day  but here's one


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 18, 2005)

based strictly on that baby blue houston oilers jersey.....
WHITE SHOES? (billy johnson)


----------



## HT2 (Feb 18, 2005)

*No. G...........*



			
				No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Ever hear of George Kunz?




YES I HAVE!!!!!!!!!!

     

Good One!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 18, 2005)

I started to smuge out the uniform color but was in a hurry it was white shoes


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 18, 2005)

Who' this:


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 19, 2005)

fast


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 19, 2005)

Tim Dwight


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 19, 2005)

Tim Dwight is right post one


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 19, 2005)

can't, Im at work today...Post another...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 19, 2005)

who?


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 19, 2005)

*Who*

Man Im Missing Out On All The Fun!! Give Us A Hint


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 19, 2005)

*Whos This*

No Hints


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 19, 2005)

Mine played center a Falcon '86-'93 played college ball at FSU. Have you got a bigger pic of your guy?


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 19, 2005)

jamie dukes.... post another one n ga!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 19, 2005)

Jamie Dukes is right. In the 90's I saw a charity BASKETBALL game featuring the Falcons vs the _Towns Co. all-stars_ Jamie played point guard, now Jamie wasn't the slimmest guy around but he COULD MOVE AND PASS THE BALL he was terrific and real nice to all the kids that wanted autographs. Another note on the game Micheal Haynes CAN DUNK! Now who's my latest?


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 19, 2005)

heres a nother pic of the guy I posted


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 19, 2005)

would that be tom pridemore?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 19, 2005)

Last time I saw him he had a mustache but I'll go with Priedmore too.


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 19, 2005)

give us a hint on yourn n ga?


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 19, 2005)

not tom pridemore hint {nflhof}
na ga is it dave richards?


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 19, 2005)

bilgerat said:
			
		

> not tom pridemore hint {nflhof}


 he looks kinda  like tommy mcdonald, wr from the eagles...don't recall him with the falcons?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 19, 2005)

His name sounded like a girl and he played like one too!


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 19, 2005)

#1 draft pick....aundray bruce?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 19, 2005)

You got it. I don't get (nflhof)


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 19, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> You got it. I don't get (nflhof)



hall of fame....i reckon?


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 19, 2005)

you got it , tommy mcdonald was a falcon in 1967, nfl hall of fame 99


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 19, 2005)

whos'it


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Feb 19, 2005)

bobby bulter


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 19, 2005)

yep someone tag me I'm going to bed!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 20, 2005)

who's this?


----------



## HT2 (Feb 20, 2005)

*No. G.......*

R. C. Thielman????????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 20, 2005)

Get them ???? outta here you the man it was R.C.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 20, 2005)

who's this?


----------



## HT2 (Feb 20, 2005)

*No. G......*

Don't recall........

But, he's got a "Massive head"!!!!!!!!!!

It's gotta be at least a size "9"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

HT2 he played this past season!


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 21, 2005)

maddog said:
			
		

> bobby bulter


 

INCORRECT ANSWER!!!!! any long time falcon fan KNOWS that was "TOAST"!

   


ngmm....is your last one coleman?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Ramblinrack on Bobby Butler INCORRECT ANSWER!!!!! any long time falcon fan KNOWS that was "TOAST"! 
  

Rod Coleman Was 'ol bighead


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

This one should be easy:


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

Craig "IRONHEAD" Heyward.................


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Ironhead it is.
Who's this?


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

Bob "cross-eyed" Whitfield..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Could see both sides of the line.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

*No. G........*

Yeah, he could.....

That must of been why he was a decent lineman.......


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

*A Gimme.........*

Don't laugh at this one....

It's easy.......


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Billy Rickman?
This was a hero of mine as a kid


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

*No. G........*

A Falcon????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Wasn't when this pic was taken but later oh yeh he was a Falcon


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

*No. G......*

Haskell Stanback????????

Heck, I'm not sure.......


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Lord no I'd forgot anout Stanback...maybe in the future?


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

What year????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

HT2 I know I'm to good to you but he was in Atl. from '68-'72 I believe.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

*No. G.......*

I give......


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Jim 'Cannonball' Butler


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

*No. G......*

Never heard of him..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Here are Cannonball's stats:
1-time Pro Bowler: 1969

                 +--------------------------+-------------------------+
                 |          Rushing         |        Receiving        |
+----------+-----+--------------------------+-------------------------+
| Year  TM |   G |   Att  Yards    Y/A   TD |   Rec  Yards   Y/R   TD |
+----------+-----+--------------------------+-------------------------+
| 1965 pit |  14 |    46    108    2.3    0 |     9    117  13.0    1 |
| 1966 pit |  14 |    46    114    2.5    2 |     4     93  23.2    1 |
| 1967 pit |  11 |    90    293    3.3    0 |     4     23   5.8    0 |
| 1968 atl |  12 |    94    365    3.9    2 |    15    127   8.5    0 |
| 1969 atl |  14 |   163    655    4.0    3 |    17    297  17.5    2 |
| 1970 atl |  14 |   166    636    3.8    0 |    24    151   6.3    1 |
| 1971 atl |  13 |   186    594    3.2    2 |    15    143   9.5    2 |
| 1972 stl |   5 |     6      3    0.5    0 |     1      8   8.0    0 |
+----------+-----+--------------------------+-------------------------+
|  TOTAL   |  97 |   797   2768    3.5    9 |    89    959  10.8    7 |
+----------+-----+--------------------------+-------------------------+


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

*No. G........*

Dang!!!!!!!!!!!!

I should have know this............

I was "4 years old" and didn't know that!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a dummy I am.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Learning disabilities huh?
Who's this? You were alot older than 4hen he was here!


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 21, 2005)

biscuit.....cornelius bennett! man...who could forget the hit he made on steve beurlein ( NOTRE DAME QB) when he played at bama....absolute DE-CLEATMENT!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Bennett is right


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Who


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 21, 2005)

graziani?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

yep


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Here's another slow hanging curveball


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

Morten Andersen..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Who's this?


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 21, 2005)

a guess....bubba bean?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Bubba is another I hadn't thought of in years, but it's not him.


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 21, 2005)

he looks like a rb...kenny flowers?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Not flowers.here's a hint like father like son!


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 21, 2005)

billy ryckman?     

ok....i'm lost?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

faster than greased lighting kinda small though


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 21, 2005)

gerald tinker


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

NO  You'll kick yourself when you get the answer
HERE'S THE PIC AGAIN.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't know if this guy was Catholic or not but _his dad was a Cardinal_


----------



## HT2 (Feb 22, 2005)

*No. G.*

I know the face......

I can't remember the name to go with it............


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

Here are the mystery man's career stats:
                 |          Rushing         |        Receiving        |
+----------+-----+--------------------------+-------------------------+
| Year  TM |   G |   Att  Yards    Y/A   TD |   Rec  Yards   Y/R   TD |
+----------+-----+--------------------------+-------------------------+
| 1989 cle |  16 |   187    633    3.4    6 |    54    397   7.4    4 |
| 1990 cle |  16 |    80    248    3.1    1 |    57    452   7.9    1 |
| 1991 cle |   8 |    30    107    3.6    0 |    29    294  10.1    0 |
| 1992 cle |  16 |    73    301    4.1    1 |    47    614  13.1    5 |
| 1993 cle |  16 |   129    611    4.7    1 |    63    539   8.6    2 |
| 1994 cle |  16 |    93    329    3.5    2 |    47    436   9.3    3 |
| 1995 atl |  16 |    28    133    4.8    1 |   104   1189  11.4    8 |
| 1996 atl |  16 |     3      8    2.7    0 |    54    599  11.1    6 |
| 1997 sdg |  16 |     3     -5   -1.7    0 |    40    576  14.4    2 |
| 1998 ari |  16 |     0      0    0.0    0 |    31    324  10.5    0 |
| 1999 car |  16 |     2     20   10.0    0 |    11    133  12.1    0 |
| 2001 was |  10 |     0      0    0.0    0 |     4     19   4.8    0 |
| 2002 gnb |   1 |     2      7    3.5    0 |     0      0   0.0    0 |
+----------+-----+--------------------------+-------------------------+
|  TOTAL   | 179 |   630   2392    3.8   12 |   541   5572  10.3   31 |
+----------+-----+--------------------------+-------------------------+


----------



## HT2 (Feb 22, 2005)

*No. G.........*

I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eric Metcalf!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

HT2 I'm sooooooo proud of you!
Somebody post one.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 23, 2005)

This will be real easy :


----------



## HT2 (Feb 23, 2005)

Jesse "THE HITMAN" Tuggle!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 23, 2005)

tuggle was right post one


----------



## HT2 (Feb 23, 2005)

*No. G.........*

Here's an easy one.....


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 24, 2005)

june jones


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 24, 2005)

Who's this fooooormer falcon? Dutch'll ace it.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 24, 2005)

*No. G........*

Larry Dibenski??????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 24, 2005)

wrong and he wasn't known as the big unit either


----------



## HT2 (Feb 24, 2005)

*No. G.......*

Marvin Labowski??????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 24, 2005)

early falcon


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

ok first falcon's team


----------



## HT2 (Feb 25, 2005)

*No. G.........*

_I DON'T KNOW???????????????_


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

HT2 here's a lazy fly ball to the outfield do a google search on atlanta falcons first QB


----------



## HT2 (Feb 25, 2005)

*No. G.....*

Nah.....

I'm just tired of feelin' stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 25, 2005)

ngmm....i DID NOT google but....would that be the famed randy johnson from T A&I?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

yep rack you got it


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

Who's this?


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 25, 2005)

jeff merrow?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

Rack _close_ only counts in horse shoes and hand gernades!


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 25, 2005)

i didn't think he looked like zook....is he?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 25, 2005)

Looks kinda like Jeff Van Note.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 25, 2005)

dutchman said:
			
		

> Looks kinda like Jeff Van Note.




I think Dutch is right...........

Looks a bit like Van Note.......


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

van note


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

who's this


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 25, 2005)

uhhhhh....that ol q-back we GAVE AWAY to the packers?
brett somethinrnuther....


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

You ain't that young you are familar with this falcon


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 25, 2005)

i thought it might be a younger pic of favre...oh well....lemme ponder a spell.

 

hey....what the heck you mean i ain't that young?

   

i ain't that old either, at least i try to not act like it!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

ponder you'll get it


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 25, 2005)

ngamm....i've pondered and pondered....
i'm as lost as a mouse **** in a 50 gallon barrel of wheat...
i either need to phone a friend or ask the audience.
how bout a hint?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

In my opinion the best back-up QB we ever had._Back-up QB played in G.B._
I'm feeling generous tonite her's his career stats:
Playing Stats
_Season	Team(s)	Games	Passing	Rushing	Fumbles	Total
Points
Comp	Att	Comp %	Yds	Yds/Att	TD	Int	Pass
Rating	Rush	Yds	Avg	TD
1971	GB	13	75	163	46.0	1,210	7.42	7	17	46.1	21	50	2.4	4	7	24
1972	GB	14	86	199	43.2	1,252	6.29	6	9	55.5	22	37	1.7	5	5	30
1973	GB	8	35	84	41.7	442	5.26	2	4	46.8	8	3	0.4	1	1	6
1974	BUF	1	0	0	0.0	0	0.00	0	0		0	0	0.0	0	0	0
1976	ATL	8	51	110	46.4	633	5.75	5	4	64.7	14	41	2.9	1	1	6
1977	ATL	7	70	151	46.4	898	5.95	2	3	61.6	28	70	2.5	1	3	6
1979	DET	13	18	41	43.9	321	7.83	1	1	69.3	2	3	1.5	1	0	6
Career	64	335	748	44.8	4,756	6.36	23	38	55.0	95	204	2.1	13	17	78_


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 27, 2005)

His last name would fit in here at Woody's!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 27, 2005)

Scott Hunter.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 27, 2005)

thank the lord yes it was hunter


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 27, 2005)

who's this?


----------



## HT2 (Feb 28, 2005)

Alex Hawkins...........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 28, 2005)

Yep that was a classic Alex Hawkins.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 28, 2005)

Who's this?


----------



## HT2 (Mar 10, 2005)

*No. G........*

Billy Joe Toliver.............


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 10, 2005)

billy joe is right. i thought this thread had died post one.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 10, 2005)

who's this?


----------



## HT2 (Mar 10, 2005)

*No. G.......*

Mike Kenn......

Fulton County Chairman.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 11, 2005)

yep


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 11, 2005)

Who's This?


----------



## HT2 (Mar 11, 2005)

*No. G........*

Doug Johnson............

Man, was he pitiful..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 11, 2005)

A Friend Of Mine Kept Saying All He Needs Is A Chance, Well He Got His Chance. He Don't Talk About Johnson Anymore!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 11, 2005)

This Should Be Easy


----------



## HT2 (Mar 11, 2005)

*No. G.......*

Steve DeBerg..........

The old man!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 11, 2005)

Who's This?


----------



## HT2 (Mar 11, 2005)

*No. G.......*

Not sure......

Terrance Mathis??????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 11, 2005)

Nope


----------



## HT2 (Mar 11, 2005)

*No. G.........*

I didn't think it was..........

Hint please.........

What number did he wear????????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 11, 2005)

number 56


----------



## HT2 (Mar 11, 2005)

*No. G........*

Al Richardson????????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 11, 2005)

No but  he was of course on def.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 11, 2005)

*No. G..........*

One more hint......

If I don't get it, tell me and give me another one.............

I can't place another player that wore #56..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 11, 2005)

Played with Minn.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 11, 2005)

*No. G.......*

Chris Doleman!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 11, 2005)

you the man!


----------



## HT2 (Mar 11, 2005)

*No. G.......*

Next!!!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 11, 2005)

who's this?


----------



## HT2 (Mar 11, 2005)

*No. G.......*

Lincoln Kennedy...............


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 11, 2005)

looks like i'm going to have ti post metcalf again


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 11, 2005)

This should be a little harder


----------



## HT2 (Mar 11, 2005)

*No. G.........*

Lester Archambeau.......(sp)........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 11, 2005)

Ain't We Hot Today!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 11, 2005)

Who's He


----------



## HT2 (Mar 11, 2005)

*No. G...........*

We wuz.........

This one has got me stumped..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 11, 2005)

This is the easiest one yet. Wait till you find out who he is.


----------



## RCCola (Mar 11, 2005)

Tony something.  It seems like he would hold out every year.  I think he finished with Dallas.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 11, 2005)

close enough tony cassilas(sp)


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 11, 2005)

Who's this'un


----------



## HT2 (Mar 11, 2005)

*No. G........*

I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED THAT ONE!!!!!!!!!!    

Oh well.........

The next one.........

Charles Dimry???????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 12, 2005)

nope


----------



## HT2 (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 12, 2005)

97-99 t.e.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 12, 2005)

*No. G........*

O.J. Santiago??????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 12, 2005)

that's him


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 12, 2005)

well who's this?


----------



## HT2 (Mar 13, 2005)

*No. G.....*

Feeley?????????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 13, 2005)

yep


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 13, 2005)

who's this ?


----------



## ramblinrack (Mar 13, 2005)

hmmmm....did he play qb at auburn?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 13, 2005)

who's this?


----------



## HT2 (Mar 13, 2005)

*No. G.......*

Pat Sullivan on the first one...........  

Junior Miller on the second one.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 13, 2005)

impressive


----------



## HT2 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Impressive??????*

No, it's really just plain scary that I can know that much..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 13, 2005)

should be easy


----------



## HT2 (Mar 13, 2005)

*No. G........*

O.K. now..........

You're startin' to insult what little intelligence I do have........    

Mr. Morten Andersen.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 13, 2005)

It;s getting hard to find former falcons. there weren't that many big names and i have a hard time finding pics, but i'll see if i can't find one a little harder.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 13, 2005)

*No. G.......*

I was just funnin' with ya bud..........

You're doin' good.........

I need all the easy one's you can find..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 13, 2005)

You'll earn that Ga. hat if you get this one!


----------



## HT2 (Mar 13, 2005)

*No. G........*

Oh man...........

I got no idea.........

Andy Johnson????????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 13, 2005)

come on earn that hat early 70's qb


----------



## HT2 (Mar 13, 2005)

*No.  G.........*

I was only born in '65............


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 13, 2005)

He played in Atl. in 71-73 any 8 year old should remember him!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 13, 2005)

He played in Atl. in 71-73 any 8 year old should remember him!


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 13, 2005)

whos the guy on the left????


----------



## HT2 (Mar 13, 2005)

*No. G......*

Guess I was a dummy at 8 years old............


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 13, 2005)

Mick   something..


----------



## HT2 (Mar 13, 2005)

Mick Luckhurst............


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 13, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Mick Luckhurst............




Yea.....

What he said...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 14, 2005)

Tim Greeen


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 14, 2005)

Here's my pic again 71-73


----------



## HT2 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

dick was his first name


----------



## HT2 (Mar 16, 2005)

*No. G...........*

I got no idea!!!!!!!!!!

Give it up and gimme another one............

In my "ERA"!!!!!!!!!!     

Dick Slater???????????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

How did you know slater played football?  The pic was Dick Shiner he started some games because Berry ,lee or whoever was the QB at the time was hurt


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

played in atl. '02-'03


----------



## HT2 (Mar 16, 2005)

*No. G.......*

Kurt Kitner.........
From Illinois..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

I thought i could fool you on a recent one if i had i wouldn't have ragged you any...yeah right!


----------



## HT2 (Mar 16, 2005)

*No. G........*

HEHEHEHEHE!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

this is an older one but anybody that's followed the falcons should know him


----------



## HT2 (Mar 16, 2005)

*No. G.......*

Harman Wages..........

Formerly  of WAGA Channel 5 Sports...........


----------



## ramblinrack (Mar 16, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> this is an older one but anybody that's followed the falcons should know him



remember van brocklin chewin' charmin' harmon out on the sidelines? classic!


----------



## HT2 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Good 'Ol Norm.........*

Yeah, he did tend to get in the faces of some players.........

HUH????????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

_RAMBLINRACK POSTED  ON WAGES remember van brocklin chewin' charmin' harmon out on the sidelines? classic!_
I SURE DO AND I'LL BET CHARMIN' HARMON DOES TOO!
I'd have liked to have Norm have had a nice quiet discussion with this next pic.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 16, 2005)

*No. G......*

What year was that???????   

He looks familiar but I just can't put the name with the face..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

Falcon '97-'99


----------



## Bill K (Mar 16, 2005)

Byron Hanspard


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

No Not Him.


----------



## Bill K (Mar 16, 2005)

Michael Booker


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

Ladies And Gentlemen We Have A Winner Something Booker Wasn't!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

Who's This ?


----------



## Bill K (Mar 16, 2005)

Mike Rozier


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

Rozier It Is. Somebody Post One


----------



## Bill K (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

It's Al Richardson I Only Got It Because Of The Number. Try One That We Can See His Face, Were MIGHT Good But Not That Good


----------



## Bill K (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm Almost Certian I'm Wrong But It Looks Like Another Pic Of Booker?????


----------



## Bill K (Mar 17, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> I'm Almost Certian I'm Wrong But It Looks Like Another Pic Of Booker?????



Nope. Current falcon. Drafted by the falcons. Plays defense.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 17, 2005)

I Know He's Not A Former Falcon Is It Deangelo Hall?


----------



## Bill K (Mar 18, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> I Know He's Not A Former Falcon Is It Deangelo Hall?



Sorry for the late reply.

Nope, not Hall. 

It's safety Byron Scott.

Here's a new one....






Hints: Current player. Plays on offense. Drafted by falcons. Should of went to the pro bowl last year.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Bill........*

Kynan Forney????????


----------



## Bill K (Mar 28, 2005)

Winner.

Somebody else take over.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 28, 2005)

Ok Getting Back To Former Falcons Who's This?


----------



## Bill K (Mar 28, 2005)

Bob Christian?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 28, 2005)

Not Bob


----------



## HT2 (Mar 29, 2005)

*No. G.......*

Year(s) played??????

Position??????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 30, 2005)

97-03 Te


----------



## Bill K (Mar 30, 2005)

Brian Kozlowski


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 30, 2005)

yep it was brian. post one


----------



## Bill K (Mar 30, 2005)

Was a falcon 1996-97, 2002-2003.

Defensive player.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Bill.........*

Juron (sp) Bolden.............


----------



## Bill K (Mar 30, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Juron (sp) Bolden.............




Winner. 

BTW....I hear the su...er...I mean bucs are interested in signing him.

Somebody post one.

Another btw...not to try and run the thread or anything, but it sure makes it easy when you give the position away instead of just saying whether they played offense or defense.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Bill..........*

I'm all for playin' this game.........

But, I have the hardest time finding the pics to post!!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 30, 2005)

who's this?


----------



## Bill K (Mar 30, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> I'm all for playin' this game.........
> 
> But, I have the hardest time finding the pics to post!!!!!!!!




Me too.


----------



## Bill K (Mar 30, 2005)

Mike Brunson?


----------



## HT2 (Mar 30, 2005)

*No. G........*

Is he in a "UGA" uniform there?????

And what position with the Falcons?????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 30, 2005)

uga-db


----------



## HT2 (Mar 31, 2005)

*No. G.........*

Scott Woerner or Terry Hoage???????

But, I don't think Hoage played for the Falcons..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 31, 2005)

_HT2 WROTE: Scott Woerner or Terry Hoage???????

But, I don't think Hoage played for the Falcons_
THAT WOULD MAKE  Scott Woerner THE CORRECT ANSWER


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 31, 2005)

Who's This Db?


----------



## HT2 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hint please............


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 31, 2005)

fsu


----------



## huntfish (Mar 31, 2005)

Deion Sanders


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 31, 2005)

he was not deion trust me


----------



## HT2 (Mar 31, 2005)

*No. G........*

Yeah, I knew he  wasn't "PRIME TIME"!!!!!!    

Hint please........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 1, 2005)

That Was A Joke I Mean He Was Not Prime Time In Ability
#1 Draft Choice Falcons - Db -college Fsu


----------



## Bill K (Apr 1, 2005)

Bobby Butler


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 1, 2005)

Bobby Is Right Post One


----------



## ramblinrack (Apr 1, 2005)

n ga...most of us ol' falcon fan's remember him fondly as ....."toast"?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 1, 2005)

yep that was the joke ht2 wasn't getting  about he was not deion


----------



## HT2 (Apr 3, 2005)

*No. G.........*

O.K.......

Enough makin' fun of me..........

NEXT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill K (Apr 3, 2005)

Was a falcon 2000-2002

Played defense.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Bill........*

Keion Carpenter????????


----------



## Bill K (Apr 3, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Keion Carpenter????????



Nope. Keion is currently listed as the starting free safety on the depth chart.


----------



## Bill K (Apr 4, 2005)

Hint: We got him from one of our division rivals, and he went right back to the same team.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Bill.......*

Ronnie Bradford???????


----------



## Bill K (Apr 4, 2005)

Nope.

Plays for the saints.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 4, 2005)

*O.k.........*

I got it now.......

Ashley Ambrose.........


----------



## HT2 (Apr 4, 2005)

*How bout this dude???*

Who is this????????


----------



## Bill K (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah, Ashley Ambrose was correct. Sorry, I had to run off to work.

No clue on yours. Hints?


----------



## HT2 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Bill......*

Current Player.........

Offensive Lineman..........


----------



## Bill K (Apr 6, 2005)

Todd Weiner.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Bill.........*

BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!

You're up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill K (Apr 6, 2005)

2001-2004 

Offense.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Bill........*

Roberto Garza...........

How bout this one.........

Offensive

Current I think.......


----------



## Bill K (Apr 7, 2005)

Yep. Garza is the answer.


----------



## Bill K (Apr 7, 2005)

That's soon to be back-up center Todd McClure.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Bill.........*

Looks like we're on a roll..........

Next!!!!!!!!!!

Gimme a good un, but not to good...........


----------



## Bill K (Apr 7, 2005)

1999-2004

Defense.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Bill.......*

Chad Lavalais??????


----------



## Bill K (Apr 7, 2005)

Nope. Lavalais was just drafted. 

This guy played for the falcons from 1999 to 2004.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Bill.........*

I give........

I can't figure it out.........


----------



## Bill K (Apr 10, 2005)

Ed Jasper


----------



## HT2 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Bill.........*

Oh, now I really feel "STUPID"!!!!!!!!!!     

Gimme another one to try.........


----------



## HT2 (Apr 12, 2005)

_WELL?????????????????_

Gimme another shot........


----------



## HT2 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Bill, No. G., Dutch?????????*

Ya'll don't wanna play no more???????


----------



## Bill K (Apr 14, 2005)

*Sorry, I was out of ideas.*






2000-2004

Defense


----------



## HT2 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Bill.........*

Ah, I know this one.........

Chris Draft.......

Former Falcon.........


----------



## HT2 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Bill.............*

Where you at brother????????


----------



## Bill K (Apr 17, 2005)

Sorry Tim. Draft is correct.

Hate to see him go.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Bill..........*

Yeah me too...........

I guess he wasn't needed after they signed that other linebacker........From Baltimore........Right?????


----------



## Bill K (Apr 17, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Yeah me too...........
> 
> I guess he wasn't needed after they signed that other linebacker........From Baltimore........Right?????





Draft wasn't needed as a starter anymore, but he woulda made for an excellent backup. Hartwell is a huge upgrade over Draft at MLB.

The sad thing is, he coulda took a small paycut to stay, and didn't. There's only about 3 teams out there that might sign Draft as a starter, everybody else has better. He's not gonna get no more money than the falcons woulda paid him on the free agent market to be a backup

Draft is an excellent guy, works hard, and is very good at the mental part(Filmwork, assignments). But he's slow, very slow, and not very physical. Draft is more cutout to be an inside lb in a 3-4 than a 4-3, where he doesn't have to cover so much space.

It's not that Draft runs a slow 40 time. Tedy Bruschi's 40 time is about the same as Draft's, yet Bruschi plays much faster. Same with John Lynch. Why? Draft lacks the natural instinct of pursuit angles that most good defensive players have, which enables them to play "faster" than their 40 time might indicate. Being an instinct, it's something that's not likely gonna improve much.

(BTW...Brooking runs the 3rd fastest 40 time on the falcons after Rossum and Vick.)

Draft claims the reason he turned down the falcons offer to stay wasn't due to money, but to the fact that the coaching staff told Draft the starting job was Hartwell's before Draft was given a chance to compete for the job in training camp. The coaches were just being honest and up front with Draft, he had no chance to beat out Hartwell in camp.

Draft hasn't signed with anyone yet. Maybe he'll change his mind if he doesn't get a starting job somewhere, and his hurt pride heals some.

MLB and safety(Corey Hall) were the two glaring weaknesses on the falcon defense last year. Both are now upgraded.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Bill........*

What do you reckon the Falcons are gonna do for a kicker????

Feeley was a purdy good kicker........   

BTW........

How bout this one?????


----------



## Bill K (Apr 18, 2005)

I liked Feely, and he was a decent kicker, but his average for field goals over 40 yards was not good, especially considering he tried half of his kicks inside a dome.

Feely wasn't resigned this year, and has been replaced by Todd Peterson, a good upgrade from Feely.

BTW...Chuck Smith.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Bill..........*

Yeah, I knew that the Giants signed Feeley.........

Where did this "Peterson" come from????????


----------



## Bill K (Apr 18, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I knew that the Giants signed Feeley.........
> 
> Where did this "Peterson" come from????????




49'ers.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Bill........*

Gotcha........

I didn't realized that the Falcons had signed him........

What you reckon they are doin' for a punter..........


----------



## Bill K (Apr 18, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Gotcha........
> 
> I didn't realized that the Falcons had signed him........
> 
> What you reckon they are doin' for a punter..........



They signed Toby Gowins from the jets. He will also do kick offs.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Bill.........*

10-4.......

Gotcha........


----------



## Bill K (Apr 18, 2005)

Anything you want to know about the falcons can be found right here.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Current Falcon......*

Easy one.......


----------



## HT2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Another one........*

How bout this feller??????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 20, 2005)

matt schaub and terrence edwards


----------



## HT2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*No. G.........*

You are good brother!!!!!!!!!

Very Good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 20, 2005)

post another i'm about to run out of falcons


----------



## HT2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*No. G..........*

Yeah, Me too!!!!!!!!!

I can't find any that we haven't already had.......


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 20, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> I can't find any that we haven't already had.......


Come on!  
OK, I won't post a pic since that's too easy.  I'll give two clues.
1) Y'all probably couldn't understand half of what he said.
2) A quote. .... "Football is like a chess game.  You got da offense tryin' to advance da ball and da defense trying to stop da offense from advancin' da ball."      
Man I miss that guy....   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## HT2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Phil, Phil, Phil.............*

How bout............

BOBBY HEBERT!!!!!!!!!!!    

The "CAJUN CANNON"!!!!!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 20, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> How bout............
> 
> BOBBY HEBERT!!!!!!!!!!!


Dat be him.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 20, 2005)

ok current falcon:


----------



## HT2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*No. G.........*

Heck I don't know..........

I can find the dude!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 22, 2005)

Played At Clemson


----------



## HT2 (Apr 22, 2005)

*No. G.......*

O.K. dude........

I looked on the Falcons Roster and their are only "2" players that went to Clemson and he ain't one of them.......

What's the deal?????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 22, 2005)

I THOUGHT HE WAS STILL ON THE TEAM .. . MAYBE NOT. HERE'S HIS CAREER STATS
Year 	Team 	G 	GS 	Att 	Yards 	Avg 	Lg 	TD 	20+ 	FD
2002	Dallas Cowboys	5	0	0	0	---	0	0	0	0
2003	Atlanta Falcons	9	0	8	21	2.6	12	1	0	2
2004	Atlanta Falcons	0	0	0	0	---	0	0	0	0
TOTAL		14	0	8


----------



## HT2 (Apr 22, 2005)

*No. G.........*

Don't know.................


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 22, 2005)

Qb At Clemson, Rb/kr With Falcons


----------



## HT2 (Apr 22, 2005)

*I think I got it........*

Woody Danzler?????????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 22, 2005)

Woody Is Right. Is He Not With Atl. Now?


----------



## HT2 (Apr 22, 2005)

*No. G.......*

Not sure..........

I know he isn't on the roster as of right now.......


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 22, 2005)

I Always Thought He'd Make A Good Slash Type Player.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 22, 2005)

*No. G........*

I agree.........

He's one of those very versitile players..........Can do a lot of different things in multiple positions......


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Easy One ..maybe After This Year He Will Qualify As A Former Falcon.


----------

